# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  ماذا قالوا عن ضم المسجد الإبراهيمي لاثار اليهود المزعومة ؟

## هدوء عاصف

((ملاحظة: الموضوع مقتبس من شبكة فلسطين للحوار. تم النقل والتحرير لدواعي الأهمية..)) 

 







 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .  

الإخوة والأخوات في منتديات الحصن الاردنية

آلم كل مسلم ما يحدث لمقدساتنا الاسلامية من تهويد وسرقة من قبل عصابة اليهود في الاراضي المحتلة . لذا كان لزاما على الجميع أن يقف وقفة صدق في مثل هذا الحدث بتفعيل القضية في كل مكان وعبر أي وسيلة . 
وفي هذا الموضوع سنقوم بجمع تصريحات القادة وأقوال العلماء والدعاة عن ضم اليهود للمسجد الابراهيمي لآثارهم المزعومة .  
نتمنى من الجميع أن يساعدنا في جمع التصريحات وأقوال العلماء ومواقفهم مما يحدث من تهويد لهذا المقدس العريق من مقدسات الامة الاسلامية.  
نرجو أن يتفاعل الجميع مع الموضوع. ونرجو أن يتفاعل الجميع مع كل موضوع بهذا الخصوص.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
كمال الخطيب: ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي بروفة للأقصى 



 

الشيخ كمال الخطيب 



حذّر الشيخ كمال الخطيب، نائب رئيس الجناح الشمالي في الحركة الإسلامية بفلسطين المحتلة عام 1948، من أن إعلان إسرائيل مساء الأحد الماضي ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي في مدينة الخليل إلى قائمة ما تسميه مواقع أثرية يهودية ما هو إلا "بروفة" للوقوف على رد فعل المسلمين المتوقع عندما يعمد الاحتلال منتصف الشهر المقبل إلى تهويد المسجد الأقصى المبارك.



ففي تصريحات لـ"إسلام أون لاين.نت"، قال الشيخ الخطيب: إن "إعلان ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي بهذا الوضوح هو تمهيد وبروفة جس نبض للخطوة التالية التي يخططون لها، وهي تدمير المسجد الأقصى وبناء الهيكل اليهودي المزعوم فوقه".

وأوضح أن "موعد استهداف المسجد الأقصى يأتي وفقا للنبوءات التي يتحدث عنها حاخامات يهود والمقرر لها يوم 16 مارس المقبل في ذروة الأعياد اليهودية، والتي عادة ما يواكبها اعتداءات من يهود متطرفين على الأقصى".

وأضاف أنه "بحسب تأكيدات الإسرائيليين سيتم في هذا اليوم افتتاح أكبر كنيس، ويسمى معبد الخراب، على بعد 50 مترًا فقط عن المسجد الأقصى، ويوافق اليوم التالي (16 مارس) موعد نبوءة بناء الهيكل الثالث المزعوم علي أنقاض الأقصى والمنسوبة لأحد حاخامات القرن الثامن عشر، والمعروف باسم جاؤون فيلنا".



وكان الشيخ رائد صلاح، رئيس الجناح الشمالي في الحركة الإسلامية داخل الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة عام 48، قد حذر من أن الاحتلال الإسرائيلي يسعى في هذه المرحلة إلى تقسيم المسجد الأقصى بين المسلمين واليهود على غرار ما حصل للمسجد الإبراهيمي.

شد الرحال


وبمناسبة حلول ذكرى المولد النبوي الشريف، حث الشيخ عكرمة صبري، رئيس الهيئة الإسلامية العليا، وخطيب المسجد الأقصى المبارك، المسلمين على شد الرحال إلى الأقصى يوم الجمعة المقبلة، وأداء الصلاة فيه، و"الابتهال إلى الله عز وجل لحمايته من الأخطار المحدقة به".




- عزت الرشق، عضو المكتب السياسي لحركة المقاومة الإسلامية (حماس) "حلقة جديدة في سلسلة طويلة من الاعتداءات الصهيونية على المقدسات الإسلامية والمسيحية في فلسطين المحتلة، ويتزامن مع العمليات الصهيونية المتسارعة لتهويد القدس واستمرار الحفريات أسفل البلدة القديمة بالمدينة المقدسة". 


[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] هنية يدعو إلى انتفاضة بالضفة في وجه الاحتلال




 

جانب من كلمة هنية أثناء الاعتصام 
غزة - المركز الفلسطيني للإعلام



اعتبر رئيس الوزراء الفلسطيني إسماعيل هنية قرار الاحتلال الصهيوني ضمَّ الحرم الإبراهيمي في الخليل ومسجد بلال بن رباح في بيت لحم إلى ما تسمَّى "قائمة الآثار التاريخية"؛ امتدادًا لسياسةٍ صهيونيةٍ قديمةٍ متجددةٍ تهدف إلى ضم الأرض الفلسطينية وتهويدها وتغيير ملامح التاريخ وسرقته, داعيًا إلى قيام انتفاضةٍ فلسطينيةٍ في الضفة الغربية في وجه الاحتلال ضد هذا القرار.


وشدد هنية على ضرورة أن يكون هناك ردٌّ فلسطينيٌّ واضحٌ ومحددٌ تجاه ذلك القرار؛ وذلك من خلال الإفراج الفوري عن كافة المعتقلين سياسيًّا وإيقاف المفاوضات المباشرة وغير المباشرة مع الاحتلال, كذلك إيقاف التنسيق الأمني والاتصالات الأمنية مع الاحتلال, لافتًا إلى أهمية تحقيق المصالحة الفلسطينية القائمة على أساس التمسُّك بالثوابت الفلسطينية. 
وتابع قائلاً: "الاحتلال الصهيوني غيَّر أسماء المدن والشوارع الفلسطينية، وأزال القبور وحوَّل المساجد إلى خمَّارات ومراقص, وأراد أن يسلب إرادة الشعب الفلسطيني وأن يسلب حقه وتاريخه من خلال خطة متواصلة, وإن المخطط الصهيوني كبيرٌ، ويشمل كافة المدن الفلسطينية, ويتزامن مع الحديث القائم بالعودة إلى المفاوضات؛ ففي الوقت الذي يعلن عن العودة إلى المفاوضات يتم الإعلان عن ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي ومسجد بلال, وهذا استخفافٌ بالمفاوض الفلسطيني الذي يفاوض في مربع الذل السياسي". 
وأشار هنية إلى أن جريمة الضم جاءت بالتزامن مع جريمة اغتيال المبحوح على أرض دولةٍ عربيةٍ في ظل انتهاكٍ واضحٍ لسيادتها, لافتًا إلى أن الاحتلال الصهيوني يغطي على جرائمه التي اقترفها بجرائم جديدة؛ ظنًّا منه أن الشعب الفلسطيني سينسى. 
وأكد أن المرحلة الحاليَّة هي مرحلة التضحية من أجل فلسطين، قائلاً: "الاحتلال باطلٌ، وما بني عليه باطلٌ.. لن نعترف بقراراته؛ فالقدس والأرض لنا, والحرم الإبراهيمي ومسجد بلال لنا.. هذه القرارات لا يعترف بها "المجلس التشريعي" ولا الشعب الفلسطيني، ولا يترتب عليها أي شيء". 
وطالب رئيس الوزراء الفلسطيني بردٍّ عربيٍّ على قرار الضم الصهيوني للحرم الإبراهيمي ومسجد بلال, لافتًا إلى أن كلمات الشجب والاستنكار لا تكفي في مواجهة القرارات الجائرة, وأن الاحتلال يحتاج إلى ردٍّ عمليٍّ يتمثل في نهضةٍ عربيةٍ صادقةٍ في تبنِّي مشروع المقاومة على أرض فلسطين, ويحتاج أن تتبنَّى الدول العربية صمود الشعب، وأن تدعم مقاومته، وألا تعطيَ أي غطاءٍ سياسيٍّ للعودة إلى المفاوضات مع الكيان الصهيوني. 
وشدد على أن الرد العربي يجب أن يتمثَّل كذلك في خطوةٍ عمليةٍ لكسر الحصار عن غزة من خلال خطوةٍ أحاديةِ الجانب بفتح المعابر؛ كي تكون غزة حرة ومتواصلة مع عمقها العربي والإسلامي, وتمنَّى هنية من القمة العربية أن تتخذ قراراتٍ عمليةً ترتقي إلى مستوى الواقع الفلسطيني الصعب. 
وأشار هنية إلى أن الاستنكار الأوروبي لجريمة اغتيال المبحوح جيدٌ، وأن الشعب الفلسطيني يريد أن تقوم الدول الأوروبية بمعاقبة العدو الصهيوني, وقال: "يجب أن نتساوق مع الرأي العام الأوروبي الذي بدأ ينضج من الاحتلال ويتعاطف مع الفلسطينيين.. آن الأوان لمعاقبة الاحتلال الصهيوني سياسيًّا من خلال العمل على كسر الحصار".[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 


حركة المقاومة الإسلامية حماس 

تصريح صحفي 
سرقة التراث وتهويد المقدسات لن يمنح الشرعية للاحتلال الصهيوني 

تعقيباً على قرار الإرهابي نتنياهو بضم الحرم الإبراهيمي في الخليل، ومحيط مسجد بلال في بيت لحم إلى قائمة الأماكن التراثية اليهودية، فقد صرح مصدر مسؤول في حركة حماس بما يلي:
إننا في حركة حماس ننظر بخطورة بالغة إلى هذا القرار، ونعده إجراءً يهدف لتكريس الاحتلال الصهيوني على أرضنا الفلسطينية وهو محاولة مكشوفة لسرقة التراث العربي والإسلامي على هذه الأرض.
إن هذه الإجراءات بحق مقدساتنا تكشف زيف دعوات الصهاينة للسلام، وتؤكد أن الاحتلال لا يفهم إلا لغة المقاومة.
إننا في حركة حماس نطالب السلطة الفلسطينية في رام الله، بوقف ملاحقتها للمجاهدين لأخذ دورهم في التصدي للاحتلال وللجم مشاريعه الاستيطانية واعتداءاته على حقوق ومقدسات الشعب الفلسطيني.
كما نطالب الدول العربية والإسلامية القيام بمسؤولياتها وواجباتها في الدفاع عن المقدسات الإسلامية، وممارسة ضغط دولي لوقف الاعتداءات الصهيونية المتواصلة. [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 






الدويك يؤكد على إسلامية الحرم الإبراهيمي 




 
جندي صهيوني يدنس المسجد الإبراهيمي في الخليل 




*أعلنت لجنة التنسيق الفصائلي في محافظة بيت لحم عن* *إقامة صلاة الجمعة القادم بالقرب من مسجد بلال بالمدينة، ومسيرات ومظاهرات احتجاجية.*



*واعتبرت اللجنة قرار الضم جزءًا من سياسة تصعيد العدوان المستمر على حقوق الشعب الفلسطيني الوطنية والتاريخية والتراثية، واستكمالاً للمخطط الصهيوني الذي يستهدف الأرض الفلسطينية ومدينة القدس على وجه الخصوص، وذلك عبر تغيير معالمها التاريخية والتراثية والدينية وتزويرها بهدف تهويدها.*



*من جانبه أكد الدكتور عزيز دويك رئيس "المجلس التشريعي الفلسطيني" على إسلامية "الحرم الإبراهيمي" الشريف ومسجد بلال بن رباح والبعد التاريخي الإسلامي للمقدسات الإسلامية؛ على اعتبار أنها ملك خالص للمسلمين.*



*جاءت تلك التصريحات في مؤتمر صحفي عقده دويك مساء أمس في مدينة الخليل مع عدد من النواب الإسلاميين في المحافظة حول قرار رئيس الحكومة الصهيوني "بنيامين نتنياهو" ضمَّ الحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف ومسجد بلال بن رباح إلى قائمة المواقع التراثية الصهيونية.*



*وأضاف دويك- في بيان تلاه أمام وسائل الإعلام ووصل (إخوان أون لاين) نسخة منه- أن الحرم الإبراهيمي كان هدفًا إستراتيجيًّا للاحتلال منذ أول يوم وطئت أقدام الغزاة الصهاينة أرض فلسطين، وقد بلغت ذروة الاستهداف مجزرة الحرم الإبراهيمي التي ارتكبها المجرم باروخ غولدشتاين عام 1994م.*

*وأشار الدويك إلى أن قرار الضمِّ هو بمثابة اعتداء سافر على مقدسات المسلمين واستهتار بالقرارات الدولية والأعراف والقوانين التي تحترم حرية الأديان، وبخاصةٍ مقدسات الشعب الفلسطيني الذي يقع تحت نير الاحتلال.*



*وأضاف: نؤكد أن الحرم الإبراهيمي وكافة مساجد فلسطين ستبقى مساجدَ إسلاميةً خالصةً، وقد ورد ذكر ذلك في القرآن الكريم الذي قال ﴿مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ﴾، وكذلك قول الله تعالى: ﴿إِنَّ أَوْلَى النَّاسِ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ لَلَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ وَهَذَا النَّبِيُّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَاللهُ وَلِيُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ﴾ (آل عمران: 67، 68).*



*ووجَّه دويك نداءً لوحدة الشعب وإنهاء الانقسام، ودعا إلى إبطال هذا القرار، بالإسراع إلى إنهاء الانقسام وتوحيد الشعب على طريق تحقيق أهداف الشعب الفلسطيني وحقه في الحرية؛ أسوةً بكل شعوب العالم.*



*وطالب دويك الأمم المتحدة بعقد اجتماع طارئ للجمعية العامة؛ لدراسة تداعيات هذا القرار، ومدى الضرر الذي سيلحق بمقدسات المسلمين.*
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 



شجب و استنكار 
الحركة الإسلامية النسائية
تستنكر قرار الاحتلال بحق المسجد الإبراهيمي في الخليل و مسجد بلال في مدينة بيت لحم 
تستنكر الحركة النسائية الإسلامية _ حماس ما أقدمت عليه سلطات الاحتلال الصهيوني من قرارات وادعاءات ظالمة بحق المسجد الإبراهيمي في الخليل و مسجد بلال في مدينة بيت لحم و ذلك بضمه إلى المواقع التراثية اليهودية . 

إن هذا القرار المجحف بحق أماكن تراثية إسلامية لهو خطوة على طريق تهويد كل ما هو إسلامي في هذه الأرض المباركة و تحقيق ما يدعونه من يهودية الدولة و إذ نستنكر هذه القرارات لندعو كافة المؤسسات المهتمة و المعنية و الدول العربية الإسلامية و على رأسهم منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي لتأخذ دورها و تقف وقفة صارمة في وجه المحتل الصهيوني و مخططاته التي تسعى لتهويد هذه الأرض و طرد أهلها منها.




" و يمكرون و يمكر الله و الله خير الماكرين "




[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 



طالبوا باتخاذ موقف مماثل لـ"تماثيل بوذا" ]
جماعة الإخوان تطالب بنصرة الحرم الإبراهيمي 
 

القاهرة - المركز الفلسطيني للإعلام 


شدَّدت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على ضرورة تحرك الشعوب العربية والإسلامية ومنظمات حقوق الإنسان المعنية والمنظمات الأخرى المهتمَّة بالحفاظ على التراث العربي والإسلامي؛ لممارسة الضغوط على حكامهم وأنظمتهم، من أجل التحرُّك لوقف هذا العدوان الصهيوني المستمر، والذي طال الحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف ومسجد بلال بن رباح بالضفة الغربية المحتلة، بعد ضمِّهما إلى الآثار اليهودية المزعومة.


وطالب الإخوان المسلمون- في بيان لهم اليوم الأربعاء، تلقَّى "المركز الفلسطيني للإعلام" نسخة منه- منظمة اليونسكو باعتبارها المنظمة الدولية المنوط بها الحفاظ على التراث الإنساني بالتحرك العاجل والفوري لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية والدولية لحماية حقوق الشعوب في تراثها ومقدساتها، خاصةً في الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة، مؤكدين أن ما حدث سرقةٌ واضحةٌ للتاريخ وتعدٍّ سافرٌ على المقدسات الإسلامية بل والمسيحية، في الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة. 

ودعا البيان "منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي" و"جامعة الدول العربية" والعالم الغربي-الذي تحرَّك منذ سنوات وأقام الدنيا من أجل الحفاظ على "تماثيل بوذا" في أفغانستان باعتبارها تراثًا إنسانيًّا- بوقفة مماثلة مع هذه المقدسات العربية الإسلامية في الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة، وأن يمارسوا نفس الضغوط على الصهاينة لاحترام مقدسات الغير وعدم السطو على تاريخهم، كما اعتادوا على ذلك. 

وأكد أن الوقت لم يعُد يحتمل التأجيل لاتخاذ وقفة جادَّة مع الكيان الصهيوني بعد تكرار حوادثهم الإجرامية، سواء بقتل المجاهدين في جريمة دولية غير مسبوقة، تمثلت في اغتيال الشهيد محمود المبحوح، وتأجيج النيران بين الفلسطينيين ودول كثيرة في العالم بمؤامرة دنيئة على هذه الدول، وعلى المقاومة الفلسطينية الشريفة، أو السطو على المقدسات في أرض فلسطين.


[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 


فرحات: الرد على انتهاك الاحتلال للمقدسات قادم 





غزة – المركز الفلسطيني للإعلام

قال يوسف فرحات القيادي في حركة المقاومة الإسلامية" حماس"، "إن الاعتداءات الصهيونية على المسجد الإبراهيمي في الخليل ومسجد بلال بن رباح في بيت لحم، هو بداية لاعتداء كبير بحق المسجد الأقصى المبارك"، مشيراً إلي أن القرار الصهيوني يأتي جسًا للنبض العربي والإسلامي. 
وأكد فرحات خلال كلمة أمام الآلاف من مناصري ومؤيدي "حماس" في مسيرةٍ جماهيرية حاشدة نظمتها الحركة مساء الأربعاء (24-2) بمدينة غزة، "أن حركة "حماس" تعاني تقييداً في الضفة الغربية المحتلة، ولكن السكوت لن يطول وأن هذا السكوت هو الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة وأن الرد على الاعتداءات الصهيونية قادم". 

وجابت المسيرة الحاشدة شوارع غزة وتجمعت في ساحة مقر المجلس التشريعي غرب المدينة، تنديداً بقرار الاحتلال ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي ومسجد بلال إلي قائمة التراث اليهودي، وهتف المتظاهرون دعمًا للمقاومة، وتأكيدًا على الاستعداد للموت في سبيل حماية المقدسات. 

ودعا القيادي في "حماس" أهالي الضفة الغربية للانتفاض مجدداً دفاعًا عن المقدسات الإسلامية، موجهاً رسالة إلى سلطة رام الله بضرورة الإفراج عن المعتقلين من أنصار الحركة. 

وطالب فرحات القمة العربية المزمع عقدها في لبيبا نهاية مارس القادم بالرد على قرار الاحتلال، داعياً الدول العربية التي تقيم علاقات مع العدو الصهيوني إلى قطعها رداً على هذا القرار.[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] دعوات لقمة إسلامية طارئة.. تواصل موجة الغضب ضد ضم الاحتلال للحرم الإبراهيمي ومحيط مسجد بلال  
 

دمشق 
الخميس 25 شباط 2010  

 

تتواصل موجة التنديد بقرار سلطات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي ومسجد بلال, وفي هذا الإطار, قال مصطفى البرغوثي أمين عام المبادرة الوطنية الفلسطينية :إن قرار الاحتلال الإسرائيلي بضم الحرم الإبراهيمي ومسجد بلال هو قرار مقصود من جانب حكومة بنيامين نتنياهو لاستفزاز الشعب الفلسطيني. وأضاف البرغوثي في حديث لإذاعة إسرائيل: إن هذا القرار مخالف لكل القوانين والأعراف الدولية وهو عملية نسف للجهود الجارية لاستئناف المفاوضات التي تستغلها إسرائيل كغطاء لتوسعها الاستيطاني داعيا إلى الضغط على الاحتلال لإيقافه عن ممارسة تلك الاستفزازات وإلغائها. ‏ 
بدوره, قال جمال الخضري رئيس اللجنة الشعبية لمواجهة الحصار الإسرائيلي: إن قرار الاحتلال هذا يأتي في سياق سياسة التهويد التي تنتهجها حكومة الاحتلال بوتيرة متسارعة في مدينة القدس المحتلة وكافة المدن الفلسطينية. ‏ 
ودعا الخضري إلى عقد قمة إسلامية طارئة لدرء خطر الاحتلال, لافتا إلى أن الاحتلال يسعى بهذه الخطوة إلى قياس ردة الفعل للقيام بخطوات أكثر خطورة وأن مواجة المحاولات الإسرائيلية الشرسة لتهويد الأقصى بخطوات قوية تثنيه عن ممارساته العدوانية بحق الشعب الفلسطيني والمقدسات ووقف البرامج الإسرائيلية المتصاعدة لابتلاع كل ما هو مقدس في فلسطين. ‏ 
كما أدانت اللجنة الإسلامية للهلال الدولي إعلان إسرائيل ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف ومحيط مسجد بلال ما يشكل انتهاكا لأحكام القانون الدولي الإنساني وبشكل خاص اتفاقية جنيف الرابعة لعام 1949 و اتفاقية لاهاي لحماية الممتلكات الثقافية 1954. ‏ 
وطالبت اللجنة في بيان أصدرته الليلة الماضية في ختام أعمال الدورة الخامسة والعشرين والتي أقيمت بالتعاون مع منظمة الهلال الأحمر العربي السوري المجتمع الدولي و مؤسساته وخاصة اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر ومنظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية و العلوم والثقافة «اليونسكو» ومنظمة الأمم المتحدة بإدانة هذا القرار واتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة باعتباره عملا إجراميا وغير شرعي والعمل على توفير الحماية الدولية للممتلكات المدنية و المواقع الثقافية تحت الاحتلال. ‏ 
وأوصت اللجنة خلال اجتماعها الأخير بتفعيل التعاون مع إدارة الهلال الدولي من أجل تمكينها من انجاز مهامها الإنسانية كما دعت المنظمات و الهيئات الإنسانية والتعليمية و الثقافية و الاجتماعية في الدول الأعضاء بمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي إلى التعاون مع المنتدى الإسلامي للقانون الدولي الإنساني في إقامة الندوات حول موضوعات القانون الدولي و الإنساني و التعريف بالمبادئ والقواعد الإسلامية ذات الصلة. ‏ 



لتفاصيل اوفى اضغط هنا
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
[align=center] 

*بعد ضم مسجدي "الإبراهيمي" و "بلال" لـ التراث اليهودي*

* 
*
*الفرا: قرارات الشجب العربي والإسلامي أصبحت مملة



طالب د. بركات الفرا سفير فلسطين بالقاهرة ومندوبها الدائم بالجامعة العربية الأمتين العربية والإسلامية بسرعة التحرك للدفاع عن المقدسات الإسلامية والمسيحية في فلسطين. 

أدان الفرا في تصريح للصحفيين أمس قرار إسرائيل الخطير القاضي بضم المسجد الإبراهيمي في مدينة الخليل وكذلك مسجد بلال بن رباح في محافظة بيت لحم للتراث اليهودي. 

قال: القرار خطير وفيه استخفاف بمشاعر وعقيدة الأمة الإسلامية ولم يأت هذا إلا لما تعيشه الأمة من حالة خنوع وعدم اكتراث لما يجري من انتهاكات كبيرة كبيرة لحقوق الإنسان وللحقوق الدينية وبحق المقدسات في فلسطين. 
أضاف أن إسرائيل تعلن الآن عن ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي ومسجد بلال بن رباح مؤذن الرسول إلي الممتلكات الإسرائيلية والكل يتفرج والشعب الفلسطيني وحده يدفع ثمنا باهظا ويواجه القوات الإسرائيلية المدججة بالسلاح بصدوره العارية. 
شدد علي أنه مطلوب من جميع المسلمين التحرك وتقديم الدعم المطلوب لأهالي فلسطين ولأهالي القدس المحتلة ومدينة الخليل. 
أكد أن الشعب الفلسطيني ملّ كثيرا بيانات الشجب والتنديد وهو في أمسّ الحاجة حاليا لمواقف مشرفة تقوم بها الأمة فإما أن تستنهض الهمم ويهب الجميع لتقديم العون والدفاع عن المقدسات في فلسطين وإما أن يحمي المسلمون مساجدهم وإما فعلي الدنيا السلام. 

من جانب آخر عبرت حركة التحرير الوطني الفلسطيني "فتح" في مصر عن بالغ قلقها من قرار الاحتلال الإسرائيلي ضم المسجد الإبراهيمي في الخليل ومسجد بلال في بيت لحم إلي التراث اليهودي. 
شددت الحركة في بيان لها أمس علي أن ما يجري في فلسطين من تعديات إسرائيلية خطيرة علي المقدسات وحرية العبادة يستدعي سرعة تحرك العالمين الإسلامي والعربي لوضع حد لما يجري. 
أكد البيان علي أن قرار إسرائيل لن يستطيع تزوير التاريخ والوقائع الدينية وما تبثه كل الأبحاث المتعلقة بالتراث والتاريخ بأن هذه الأماكن إسلامية محضة ولا حق لليهود فيها. 

 
*
*المصدر : الجمهورية* 
[/align]
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

في ميزان حسناتك 

نقل مميز جدا هدوء ومهم ...

أرجوا من المشرفين الكرام تثبيت الموضوع حتى نعطيه حقه للقراءة واستيعاب 

ما يحوي ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
يتم البحث في الشبكة عن كل كلمة شجب واستنكار

ولا يخفى علينا ان الشجب كلام،  ولكنه يزيد من ثقافتنا حول القضية، فاجمعوا معي ما استطعتم وادرسوا كل ما يقال.. فثقافتنا حول القضية متواضعه للأسف.
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
موسى يدين قرار إسرائيل ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي ومسجد بلال بن رباح إلى المواقع الأثرية الإسرائيلية




أدان الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية عمرو موسى الإثنين قرار الحكومة الإسرائيلية ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي في الخليل ومسجد بلال بن رباح إلى قائمة المواقع الأثرية والتراثية التي سيتم ترميمها من قبل الحكومة الإسرائيلية. 

وقال موسى في تصريحات للصحافيين قبيل مغادرته متوجها إلى السودان "إن قرار إسرائيل بضم الحرم الإبراهيمي بمدينة الخليل ومسجد بلال بن رباح فى مدينة بيت لحم يؤكد أنها ليست جادة في موضوع السلام ولا في موضوع المفاوضات "، حسب ما نقلت عنه وكالة الأنباء الكويتية "كونا". 

وأضاف "سنبحث نتائج اللقاء مع نائب المبعوث الأميركي للسلام في الشرق الأوسط ديفيد هيل بشأن استئناف عملية السلام في اجتماع لجنة متابعة مبادرة السلام العربية التي ستعقد برئاسة دولة قطر رئيس القمة العربية عشية اجتماع وزراء الخارجية العرب في الثالث من مارس/آذار المقبل". 

وأكد موسى أن الأمر سيعرض بتفاصيله من جانب رئيس السلطة الفلسطينية محمود عباس وسيتم مناقشته واتخاذ قرار عربي جماعي بشأنه و"لذلك لن أعلق الآن على هذا الموضوع حتى نجتمع جميعا في لجنة المتابعة" يوم الثاني من مارس/آذار. 


لتفاصيل اوفى اضغط هنا

[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]  
«الاطباء» تدين ممارسات الاحتلال ضد الحرم الابراهيمي



عمان - الدستور
ادان مجلس نقابة الاطباء ولجنة مقاومة التطبيع في اتحاد الأطباء العرب قرار رئيس وزراء "العدو الصهيوني" باعتبار الحرم الابراهيمي الشريف في الخليل معلما يهوديا وتسويقه كمعلم أثري. وقال في تصريح صحفي امس ان هذا القرار الذي أصدره نتنياهو يعبر عن طبيعة هذا الكيان العنصري الهمجي وان المطلوب من الشعب العربي والأمة الاسلامية رد حاسم. ولم يستبعد مجلس النقابة في تصريح صحفي ان يكون القرار المقبل بحق المسجد الاقصى بعد الحرم الابراهيمي. واكد المجلس ان المطلوب من كل الدول العربية والاسلامية بل والشرعية الدولية - ان كان هناك شرعية دولية - وقف الممارسات الصهيونية بحق المقدسات الاسلامية في فلسطين ، وطالبت النقابة واللجنة الدول العربية والاسلامية قطع علاقاتها مع العدو الصهيوني.




[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
المسجد الإبراهيمي.. والقرصنة الإسرائيلية 

الاربعاء 10 ربيع الأول 1431 الموافق 24 فبراير 2010 




*يبدو أن القرار الغريب الذي اتخذه الصهاينة مؤخرًا بضمّ المسجد الإبراهيمي في مدينة الخليل ومسجد بلال بن رباح في بيت لحم، لقائمة المواقع التراثية الصهيونية سيكون له أبلغ الأثر في الأيام المقبلة؛ فقد شلَّ الإضراب الشامل مدينة الخليل جنوب الضفة الغربية، والذي جاء في إطار أوسع للاحتجاجات الشعبية على إعلان الاحتلال، على حين قوبل القرار بالتنديد من منظمة التحرير والسلطة و"حماس"، وشارك آلاف الطلبة والمواطنين في العديد من المسيرات الأوسع التي يجري تنظيمُها في أنحاء مختلفة في المدينة، إلى حد أن وصف العديد من المسئولين والمواطنين هذه التحركات بـ "انتفاضة الخليل"، وسط مطالبة بتوفير الحماية الدولية والتدخل العربي والإسلامي لوقف القرارات الصهيونية الأخيرة في هذا السياق.*


*غضب شعبي*
*ولم يتوقف الأمر على الإضراب العام أو المسيرات الاحتجاجية، فقد اندلعت اشتباكات متفرِّقة في مدينة الخليل مع قوات الاحتلال الصهيوني التي أعلنت إصابة أحد جنودها بجروح خلال مواجهاتٍ مع متظاهرين، ورشق عشرات الشبان حاجزًا للاحتلال وأحرقوا إطارات السيارات، في غضون ذلك تواصلت حملة التنديد والاستنكار الفلسطيني للقرار الصهيوني، واعتبر المفتي العام للقدس والديار الفلسطينية الشيخ محمد حسين، أنه يأتي في إطار عملية سلب المعالم الإسلامية في القدس والخليل وكل فلسطين بهدف تغيير الوجه العربي الإسلامي، وقال: "الحرب في هذه الأيام ليست حرب مدافع أو صواريخ، بل هي حرب دينية وحرب معتقدات وتزييف للتراث والتاريخ الإسلامي"، محذِّرًا من خطورة الحفريات الصهيونية في البلدة القديمة في القدس المحتلة.
في السياق نفسه أدانت السلطة الفلسطينية قرار الاحتلال الصهيوني، حيث أكد صائب عريقات -كبير المفاوضين الفلسطينيين والمتواجد في باريس- أن هذا القرار يؤكد إصرار الحكومة الإسرائيلية على فرض الحقائق على الأرض، وطالب المجتمع الدولي باعتبار هذا القرار غير شرعي وباطل، وتواصلت الاحتجاجات الفلسطينية؛ حيث ندَّدَت اللجنة التنفيذية للمنظمة في بيان بالقرصنة الإسرائيلية بقرار ضم مسجد بلال بن رباح في بيت لحم والحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف في الخليل إلى الأماكن الأثرية، محملةً الاحتلال التداعيات عن هذه الخطوة، مطالبةً المجتمع الدولي بخطوات ملموسة وحازمة لإنقاذ المنطقة من دوامة دورة جديدة من النزاع وسفك الدماء، وأكدت عضو اللجنة د.حنان عشراوي، أن هذا القرار يرمي إلى تزوير الحقائق والآثار، من أجل تحقيق أهداف الاحتلال ومآربِه، ظنًّا منه أن يستطيع أن يخدع العالم بتحويلِنا من شعب صاحب قضية وحقوق ثابتة إلى شعب بلا هوية ولا ثقافة أو جذور، وقال عضو اللجنة ورئيس دائرة شئون القدس أحمد قريع: "إن هذا الإعلان جريمة عنصرية أخرى تأتي ضمن سياق مخطط الأسرلة والتهويد".


لقراءة باقي المقال اضغط هنا
*[/align]*
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
مسامير وأزاهير 143 ... 
اليوم ( الحرم الإبراهيمي ) وغداً ( الأقصى ) مادمنا صامتين!!!. 

يقال – والعهدة على وكالات الأنباء العالمية - بأن الكيان الصهيوني مازال متشبثاً بدعوته لقيادة السلطة الفلسطينية للتفاوض من أجل إحلال السلام وإقامة دولة فلسطين الموعودة!!، ومادام الأمر هكذا، فكيف لنا إذن من تفسير منطقي ومقبول لما أقدمت عليه حكومة النتن ياهو - وبالذكرى السادسة عشر لذكرى مجزرة الحرم الإبراهيمي - بإعلانها عن إقرارها في جلستها الأسبوعية ليوم الأحد المنصرم ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف في الخليل ومسجد بلال بن رباح ( قبر راحيل !!) في بيت لحم إلى قائمة المواقع الأثرية التراثية وقيامها بتخصيص 400 مليون شيكل (أكثر من مئة مليون دولار) لها بهدف صيانتها وترميمها!!؟. 
ألا يحق لنا والحالة هذه أن نتساءل أيضاً ...
أين مصداقية الصهاينة بحديثهم المستمر عن السلام والتسوية !؟.
أين حيادية الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وشفافيتها باعتبارها راعية للسلام!!؟. 
لم نسمع صوتاً مستنكراً للجنة الرباعية الدولية المكلفة بإدارة ملف الصراع الفلسطيني الصهيوني ووضع الحلول من أجل إنهاء ذاك الصراع!؟.
ألا يقنع هذا سلطتنا الفلسطينية الموقرة بعبث ما يسعون خلفه!؟. 
وإذا كان الهدف من انطلاق المفاوضات ( مباشرة كانت أو غير مباشرة ) هو التسريع بإنهاء حالة النزاع وإقامة دولة فلسطينية تمتد على أراضي ما تبقى من فلسطين التاريخية لما قبل حزيران 67، ألا يؤجج ذاك القرار من حالة الصراع ويفقد الجانب الصهيوني المصداقية!!؟. 
ثم ... ألم تكن بربكم الخليل وبيت لحم ضمن أراضي ما قبل 67، فكيف إذن سيستقيم الأمر لتلك المفاوضات في ظل ذاك التدليس والمكر والإصرار على ابتلاع بعض أراضي 67 والتهويد المستمر للتاريخ العربي الإسلامي الفلسطيني لأراضي الضفة الغربية!؟.

لنقل الصدق ولو على أنفسنا... 
شتان ما بين مواقف قادتنا ومواقف قادة يهود، كلاهما والله قد أظهر معدنه وإصراره ووطنيته، كل بطريقته الخاصة وطيلة الفترة الممتدة من بدء محطة أوسلو: 
أولاً ... ففيما تشبث قادتنا بخيار ما يسمى جـُزافاً بـ ( السلام ) ورفضهم بالتالي لخيار المقاومة حتى وصل بهم الأمر منعهم لذاك الخيار الجماهيري المكفول شرعاً ودولياً وتحجيمه من خلال زج رجالها في المعتقلات والسجون!!. 
ثانياً ... ها هم قادة يهود يثبتون لشعبهم أنهم أصحاب مبدأ لا يتنازلون عنه أبداً، هم يلعبون معنا لعبة شد الحبل بمهارة، يتقنون فن التكتيك جيداً، قد يخرجون من الباب أمامنا ليدخلوا علينا عبر النافذة، إلا أنهم وحق الكعبة لا يخدعون أبناء جلدتهم أبداً، بل على العكس تماماً، فما تطالبهم به قطعان مستوطنيهم إنما هي أوامر عليا مقدسة واجبة الطاعة والتنفيذ!!، وهكذا كان الأمر بالبرهان الذي قدمه قادة يهود لقطعان مستوطنيه وحزب شاس تحديداً عن رسوخ مواقفهم وإصرارهم على تنفيذ مخططاتهم ( ولو تأجلت لحين !!) في ابتلاع الحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف ومسجد بلال!!. 

لطالما كانت حكومات يهود جادة فيما تقرر، فهي لا تلتفت إلى الوراء أبداً، ومخطط الاستيلاء على الحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف ومسجد بلال كان معداً من قبل، وتحديداً منذ المجزرة الصهيونية التي ارتكبها الإرهابي باروخ غولدشتاين بتاريخ 25 / 2 / 1994 والتي راح ضحيتها 29 شهيداً داخل الحرم فيما استشهد بعدها على يد قوات الاحتلال وفي نفس اليوم 31 فلسطينيا خارج الحرم، فكان أن شكلت حكومة يهود إثر المصادمات الشديدة التي جرت بين أبناء الخليل وقوات الاحتلال الصهيوني لجنة للتحقيق في أسباب تلك المجزرة كانت قد أسمتها " لجنة شمغار " لتتخذ قرارا بتحويل ثلثي المسجد الإبراهيمي إلى كنيس يهودي نزولاً عند مطالبة بضع عشرات من المستوطنين المتطرفين الذي يقيمون فيها، لتأتي اليوم بقرار ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي كاملاً، وإزاء ذاك كله، فإنني لا أراني مجافياً للحقيقة لو قلت بأن قرار حكومة يهود بضم الحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف ومسجد بلال ( قبة راحيل!!) إنما كان يرمي لهدفين متعاقبين اثنين: 
1. تحقيق حلم طالما راودهم طويلاً وانتظروا لتحقيقه وإعلانه بعد سلسلة طويلة من اجتياحات واعتداءات طالت أبناء مدينة الخليل كان آخرها منع المصلين المسلمين من رفع الآذان بحجة قيام قطعان المستوطنين بأداء الصلوات!!. 
2. توطئة وبالون اختبار لجس نبض وردة فعل العالمين العربي والإسلامي ( أنظمة رسمية وشعبية ) لقرار صهيوني آخر بات وشيكاً لضم القدس الشريف ( أولى القبلتين و ثالث الحرمين الشريفين المسجد الأقصى)!!.

إن ما جرى اليوم، إنما هو استمرار لتطبيق سياسة الأمر الواقع الذي فرضته حكومة يهود بحكم القوة التي تشعر بها، إزاء حالة ضعف وهوان متعدد الأطراف ( فلسطينياً وعربياً وإسلامياً ) وعدم حيادية الموقف الغربي وعلى رأسها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية التي اكتفت باستنكار ما جرى واعتباره ( إستفزازاً للمشاعر!!)، كما إن تغيير المعالم التاريخية للحرم الإبراهيمي ذي الصبغة والطابع الإسلامي، إنما هو استخفاف بمشاعرنا، كما وأنه ضرب بعرض الحائط لكل الأعراف والمواثيق الدولية التي تحتم على الاحتلال بعدم تغيير المعالم والإرث التاريخي للدول المحتلة، هكذا تنص المواثيق الدولية!!. 

وكالعادة دائماً، يثبت شعب فلسطين عن جدارته وإبائه ورفضه وتصديه للمخططات والقرارات الصهيونية، حيث قام أبناء الخليل ومن معهم من أبناء المدن والقرى الفلسطينية المجاورة بالاعتصام والتظاهر والمواجهات مع قوات الاحتلال الصهيوني، كما نفذوا في اليومين المنصرمين إضراباً تجارياً أغلقوا فيه محلاتهم التجارية احتجاجاً على قرار ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف، كما واندلعت مواجهات بين طلبة المدارس وقوات صهيونية في عدة أحياء قريبة من الحرم الإبراهيمي تعرض فيها الطلبة للرصاص المطاطي والقنابل الصوتية والغاز المسيل للدموع والذين بدورهم ألقوا الحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة، والمضحك في الأمر، ما كان قد صدر من السلطة الفلسطينية من تنديد بالقرار " الإسرائيلي " ووصفها ذاك الإجراء بأنه مخالف لكافة الأعراف والقوانين الدولية التي تحرم المس بالمقدسات، وبأنه قرار ( خطير!!) سيكون له تداعيات خطيرة على مستقبل ( عملية السلام !!)، فأي سلام ذاك الذي تخشى على تداعياته السلطة الفلسطينية!؟، وأي تسوية سلمية قد تبقى منها بعد الذي جرى!!؟. 

هم جادون في مسعاهم وبتنفيذ مخططهم: 
1- حيث قال عضو الكنيست يوري ارييل "يوما بعد يوم نضيف مناطق مثل سبسطيا وكفارعصيون اللتين كانتا بداية الاستيطان اليهودي في يهودا والسامره (أي الضفة الغربية)، حيث سيدرجان في قائمة التراث الإسرائيلي".. 
2- وضمن المخطط الإسرائيلي الخبيث في السيطرة على الرموز الإسلامية والعربية في القدس، فإن حكومة يهود قد أعطت الأوامر والموافقات بتنفيذ حفريات واسعة ومتنوعة تحت أسوار القدس المحتلة بين بابي العامود والساهرة، وتطالعنا الأنباء بأنه من المتوقع أن تغلق بلدية الاحتلال، في إطار مشروعها هذا، باب العمود الذي يعتبر المنفذ الرئيسي للبلدة القديمة والمحور الإستراتيجي للمسجد الأقصى ولكنيسة القيامة، حيث سلم مفتشو البلدية إخطارات لمالكي المحلات التجارية والمستأجرين تطالبهم بإخلاء المحلات الموجودة داخل باب العمود.
وأتساءل بلسان الجميع، فما دامت حكومة يهود لا تألو جهداً ولا تدخر وسعاً من أجل تنفيذ مسعاها ومخططها فما والحالة هذه دور: 
1- سلطتنا الوطنية الفلسطينية وما ستتخذه من إجراءات رادعة لتوقف هذا القرار الخطير، وهل ستترك أبناء مدن الضفة يواجهون العدو بالعصي والحجارة فيما تتوقف قوات الأمن الفلسطيني متفرجة لما يجري!؟. 
2- جامعة دولنا العربية وباقي أقطارنا العربية لاسيما منها دول الاعتدال ومن لها علاقات تجارية مع الكيان الغاصب!؟. 
3- منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي وباقي الدول الإسلامية !؟. 

مسك الختام ... أقول والمرارة تملأ فمي: 
وهكذا يسعى العدو جاهداً للعمل على أن تصبح فلسطين أثراً بعد عين من خلال تغيير معالمها الجغرافية والديمغرافية والتاريخية العربية الإسلامية ... من خلال الصمت المطبق لنا ( شعوباً وأنظمة )!!.
ويخطئ والله من يردد على مسامع الغير بأن ما جرى للحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف إزاء ما صدر من قرار لحكومة نينياهو من ضم لها إنما يـُعـَدّ استفزازاً للمشاعر الفلسطينية والعربية والإسلامية، والصواب كل الصواب بأن يوصف ما جرى بأنه ( استخفاف ) صهيوني كبير ومخز بقدرات وهمـّة قياداتنا ( الفلسطينية والعربية والإسلامية ) أولاً، وبأنه امتهان آخر يضاف لسلسلة امتهانات كرامة شعبنا العربي والإسلامي ثانياً، وأن ما أخذ بالقوة لا يسترد بغير القوة ثالثاً!!. 
وما دامت قيادة فلسطين تكتفي بالاستنكار والشجب، تاركة شعبها يتصدى أعزلاً للعدو، متشبثة بخيار آخر غير خيار القوة والاقتدار والمنعة والشرف، فأن ما جرى اليوم للحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف سيجري غداً ولا شك ... للأقصى الشريف!!!. 

سماك العبوشي 

[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 


ادانات من العالم الاسلامي حول قرار حكومة الكيان الغاصب ضم الحرم الابراهيمي الى قائمة المواقع التراثية اليهودية:



القاهرة- أدان علماء ووزراء أوقاف الدول الإسلامية المشاركون في المؤتمر العام الثاني والعشرين للمجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية المصري المقام بالقاهرة قرار الحكومة الإسرائيلية ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي وعدد من المقدسات الإسلامية إلى قائمة المواقع الأثرية اليهودية. 
وشدد محمد أحمد حسين مفتي القدس في تصريحات لشبكة" إسلام أون لاين.نت" الإثنين 22-2-2010 على  أن قرار إسرائيل "هو مصادرة لحق المسلمين في المسجد الإبراهيمي، فالاحتلال تعود على مصادرة ما يريد، لكن هذه المرة صادر مكان عبادة، وتراثا إسلاميا، وحضارة للمسلمين".
ولم يستبعد مفتي القدس استمرار العدوان الإسرائيلي على المقدسات الإسلامية، معتبرا أن ما وصفه بـ"التأميم اليهودي للحرم الإبراهيمي" إنذار جديد بإقدام إسرائيل على السيطرة على أعظم مقدسات المسلمين في القدس ومنها المسجد الأقصى.
وأعلن رئيس الحكومة الإسرائيلية بنيامين نتنياهو الأحد 21-2-2010 ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي في مدينة الخليل ومسجد بلال بن رباح، الذي يقول اليهود إن به قبر راحيل والدة النبي يوسف، في مدينة بيت لحم، إلى قائمة "المواقع التراثية" اليهودية؛ وذلك في خطوة جديدة لتهويد المواقع الأثرية الإسلامية.

وخلال كلمة أمام مؤتمر المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية الذي يعقد في الفترة من 22 إلى25 من فبراير الجاري، لفت الدكتور محمد إبراهيم المصري رئيس المجلس الإسلامي الكندي إلى أن "اعتداء إسرائيل على المقدسات الإسلامية ليس جديدا، فقد زرت الحرم الإبراهيمي في التسعينيات من القرن الماضي، ورأيت كيف قسمت قوات الاحتلال ذلك الحرم إلى قسمين الأول هو معبد يهودي يدخله فقط اليهود، والجزء الآخر هو مسجد، وهو ما يؤكد استمرار انتهاك المقدسات الإسلامية".
وفي السياق ذاته، طالب المصري منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي بإصدار قرار حاسم لمقاطعة إسرائيل بكل السبل، بالإضافة إلى فضح الانتهاكات الإسرائيلية للمقدسات الإسلامية أمام وسائل الإعلام الغربية.
"الوَحدة هي الحل"من جهته رأى الشيخ تيسير التميمي قاضي قضاة فلسطين أن وحدة الشعب الفلسطيني "هي السبيل الأول لحماية مقدساتنا الإسلامية في فلسطين، وبدونها ستتمادى إسرائيل في انتهاك كل ما هو إسلامي وعربي".
وحذر محمود الهباش وزير أوقاف فلسطين من ضياع المقدسات الإسلامية في الأراضي الفلسطينية في ظل استمرار العدوان الإسرائيلي عليه، مشددا على أن "ما فعلته إسرائيل تجاه الحرم الإبراهيمي باعتباره تراثا يهوديا هو تهويد كامل للمسجد".
وأضاف أن العدوان الإسرائيلي ليس على المقدسات الإسلامية فقط بل على المسيحية أيضا لتهويد الأراضي الفلسطينية بالكامل، "والمطلوب حاليا ليس التعاطف، وإنما لابد من مواقف إيجابية، فالمقدسات -خاصة بيت المقدس- جزء لا يتجزأ من العقيدة الإسلامية لا ينبغي التفريط فيها".
تعمير المقدساتوعلى الصعيد ذاته، قال الهباش: "إننا بحاجة لتعمير هذه المقدسات الإسلامية في فلسطين بالصلاة، أو بالدعم المادي، ودعم صمود الفلسطينيين للحفاظ على حرمة المسجد الأقصى، وكذلك التأكيد على دور الأمة في دعم قضية القدس".
من جهته، وصف الدكتور علي عبد الرحمن الهاشمي المستشار الديني لرئيس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، وعضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية، الخطوة الإسرائيلية بشأن المسجد الإبراهيمي بـ"بأنها قرار خطير يصادر حق المسلمين في المسجد كتراث ومكان عبادة في ذات الوقت".
وحذر الهاشمي من أن "أطماع اليهود وعدوانهم على العالم الإسلامي والمقدسات الإسلامية لا حدود لها، وهو ما يستلزم توعية العالم أجمع بهذه المخططات".
وشدد على أن الإسلام يرفض أي عنف موجه ضد المقدسات، مشيرا إلى أن العدوان عليها "هو عدوان على الإسلام، وعلى مبدأ حرية العقيدة التي ينادي بها العالم".
ومتفقا مع الهاشمي، طالب الدكتور صلاح سلطان مستشار مجلس الشئون الإسلامية البحريني بموقف صارم ضد التهويد بأرض فلسطين والمسجد الأقصى، "وإلا فستضيع مقدسات الأمة الإسلامية في فلسطين".
وعقب صدور القرار الإسرائيلي، استهجنت حركة فتح قرار الحكومة الإسرائيلية، واعتبرته خطوة تصعيدية تهدد الاستقرار، وتدفع بالمنطقة إلى مزيد من العنف، بينما اعتبرته كتلة التغيير والإصلاح الممثلة لحركة حماس في المجلس التشريعي الفلسطيني بمثابة "جريمة جديدة في قاموس الاحتلال الصهيوني، ويأتي ضمن إستراتيجية انتهجها الاحتلال
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 

إدانة مصرية وأردنية ويمنية لتهويد الحرم الإبراهيمي ومسجد بلال*القاهرة، عمان، صنعاء - “الخليج”:*



*دان البرلمان المصري في جلسته، أمس، القرار “الإسرائيلي” بضم الحرم الإبراهيمي ومسجد بلال إلى الآثار اليهودية، وقال د . أحمد فتحي سرور رئيس المجلس “إن ما ارتكبته “إسرائيل” بضم الحرم الإبراهيمي لآثارها يعتبر ضربة لمجلس الأمن نفسه الذي أصدر قرارات سابقة تبطل ضم وتهويد القدس”، وطالب سرور وزارة الخارجية بإثارة الموضوع في منظمة اليونسكو من خلال مندوب مصر بها .*

*وأشار إلى أن تمادي “إسرائيل” فيما تقوم بها من توسيع للاستيطان وضم المقدسات هو “تشويه” للوجه الثقافي الإسلامي والعربي .وقال د . مفيد شهاب وزير الشؤون القانونية والمجالس النيابية إن قرار “إسرائيل” غير قانوني وباطل، وطالب المجتمع الدولي بالتصدي له، وأشار إلى تحرك وزارة الخارجية ومندوب مصر في اليونسكو للتصدي لهذا القرار معتبراً ما تقوم به “إسرائيل” عقبة في طريق السلام .*

*وفي الأردن نفذت قوى المعارضة من أحزاب ونقابات، أمس، اعتصاماً أمام مبنى مجمع النقابات المهنية في عمان للتنديد بقرار “إسرائيل” .*

*ولم تمنع الأمطار الغزيرة والرياح العاتية التي تشهدها العاصمة الأردنية منذ يومين العشرات من المشاركة في الاعتصام .*

*وقال رئيس النقباء نقيب الأطباء أحمد العرموطي في كلمة “إن الرد على هذه الجريمة يجب أن لا يتوقف على إصدار البيانات والاستنكار بل يجب أن يترجم من خلال دعم خيار المقاومة المسلحة والمجاهدين وفك الحصار عن شعب غزة إضافة إلى إلغاء كل أشكال التطبيع والمعاهدات والاتفاقيات مع “إسرائيل” .*

*ودان الأمين العام السابق لجبهة العمل الإسلامي وعضو مجلس شورى الإخوان المسلمين زكي بني ارشيد الصمت العربي الرسمي إزاء كافة أشكال الاعتداء التي تنتهجها “إسرائيل” تجاه الشعب الفلسطيني .*

*كما دان مجلس النواب اليمني قرار “إسرائيل” بضم الحرم الإبراهيمي بالخليل ومسجد بلال بن رباح في مدينة بيت لحم، وأعرب في بيان له عن قلقه البالغ تجاه هذا التعدي الصارخ على مقدسات الأمة العربية والإسلامية، واعتبر القرار بأنه يمثّل تحدياً لمشاعر العرب والمسلمين في كل أنحاء العالم وضارباً بقرارات الشرعية الدولية عرض الحائط، ووصف القرار بأنه جريمة خطيرة تضاف إلى السجل الإجرامي لرموز الكيان الصهيوني الغاشمة المتعاقبة .*

[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*تحذيرات من نهب الأقصى..*
*نتنياهو يتحرش بالمسلمين ويشعل الحرب الدينية* 

**

*صورة كاريكاتيرية لنتنياهو في صحيفة* 



*محيط : واصل رئيس احتلال الكيان الصهيوني بنيامين نتانياهو استفزازاته وتحرشاته بالعرب والمسلمين وذلك بعد ما أقدم على ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي في مدينة الخليل وقبر "راحيل" زوجة سيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام في بيت لحم، على لائحة المواقع الأثرية التاريخية اليهودية، وذلك في خطوة جديدة لمسلسل تهويد المقدسات الإسلامية.* 

*واعتبرت مصادر فلسطينية القرار، الذي يأتي عشية الذكرى الـ 16 لمجزرة الحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف في مدينة الخليل بالضفة الغربية والتي تصادف بعد غدٍ الخميس، تمهيداً لضم المسجد الأقصى وإشعال فتيل حرب دينية في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، بحسب التقرير الذي كتبه الصحفي أيمن حسونة ونشرته جريدة المصري اليوم المستقلة في عددها الصادر اليوم 23 فبراير / شباط 2010.*

*وقد عمّت الإضرابات الشاملة مدينة الخليل، جنوب الضفة الغربية، احتجاجا على قرار الحكومة الإسرائيلية ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي، وشمل الإضراب الذي دعت إليه حركة "فتح" والفعاليات الفلسطينية في الخليل مختلف مرافق الحياة، بما فيها المدارس والجامعات والأسواق العامة وسط تنديد عارم بالقرار الإسرائيلي.*

*وانطلقت مسيرات للطلبة في عدد من مدارس الخليل للتظاهر ضد القرار الإسرائيلي وهى ترفع شعارات تندد بالاحتلال وممارساته تجاه المقدسات الإسلامية، واندلعت مواجهات بين الطلبة وقوات إسرائيلية في عدة أحياء قريبة من الحرم الإبراهيمي، فيما أطلقت قوات الاحتلال الرصاص المطاطي والقنابل الصوتية والغاز المسيل للدموع على الطلبة الذين ردوا بإلقاء الحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة.* 

**
*متطرفون يهود ينتهكون باحة الحرم الإبراهيمي*




*وبينما تسود الخليل أجواء مشحونة تهدد بتفجير الوضع عقب القرار الإسرائيلي، نددت السلطة الفلسطينية بالقرار الإسرائيلي مؤكدة أنه مخالف لجميع الأعراف والقوانين الدولية التي تحرم المساس بالمقدسات، واصفة القرار بالخطير وسيحمل تداعيات على مستقبل عملية السلام.* 

*فيما اعتبرت كتلة التغيير والإصلاح في المجلس التشريعي الفلسطيني القرار الإسرائيلي حربا جديدة وعلنية يفتحها الاحتلال ضد المقدسات الإسلامية، بدءا بتقسيم الحرم ومن ثم ضمه لينقل ذات السيناريو يوما ما على المسجد الأقصى المبارك ضمن خطوات مرحلية.*

*وتوالت ردود الفعل المنددة بإعلان نتنياهو، حيث اعتبر محافظ الخليل د. حسين الأعرج هذه القرارات تدل على أن الحكومة الإسرائيلية اليمينية هي أداة في يد المستوطنين والمتطرفين، ولا يوجد فى أجندتها أى هامش للسلام.* 

*وبدوره دعا رئيس بلدية الخليل خالد العسيلي العالمين العربي والإسلامي، ومنظمة العالم الإسلامي، والجامعة العربية، ومنظمة اليونيسكو وجميع المؤسسات الدولية، إلى التحرك العاجل لحماية الحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف ومنع تدنيس حرمته وتغير معالمه.*

*بدوره، استنكر الشيخ الدكتور تيسير التميمي، قاضى قضاة فلسطين رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء الشرعي، إعلان نتنياهو واعتبره بمثابة إعلان حرب على المقدسات الإسلامية في فلسطين ستؤدى إلى نشوب حرب دينية في المنطقة لا تبقى ولا تذر مما يهدد الأمن في المنطقة بأسرها بل في العالم كله، مشيراً إلى أن ممارسات سلطات الاحتلال الإسرائيلية وإجراءاتها ضد المقدسات باطلة لمخالفتها الشرائع الإلهية والقوانين والمواثيق الدولية، محذراً من أن هذا الإعلان يأتي في إطار العدوان على المسجد الأقصى المبارك وممهد للهيمنة الكاملة عليه ثم هدمه وإقامة الهيكل المزعوم*
*مكانه.* 

**
*المتطرفون اليهود يحاصرون الأقصى*




*ومن المعروف أن الحرم الإبراهيمي يشكل موضع توتر بين الفلسطينيين والإسرائيليين منذ المجزرة التي ارتكبها مستوطن إسرائيلي يدعى باروخ جولدشتاين في 25 فبراير 1994 وأسفرت عن مقتل 29 مصليا فلسطينيا في داخله بعد أن أطلق النيران على المصلين أثناء أدائهم الصلاة فجر يوم جمعة في شهر رمضان.*

*وترافق قرار ضم المسجد الإبراهيمي مع اقتحام 50 متطرفا يهوديا أحد الحواجز العسكرية الإسرائيلية في مدينة أريحا الخاضعة لسيطرة السلطة الفلسطينية، رافعين الأعلام الإسرائيلية بزعم أداء الصلاة في معبد أريحا، ويتعين على الإسرائيليين الذين يريدون الصلاة في هذا المعبد تنسيق زيارتهم مسبقا مع الجيش الإسرائيلي والشرطة الفلسطينية.*

*وتعليقا على ذلك الاقتحام، نقلت صحيفة جيروزاليم بوست الإسرائيلية عن النائب الإسرائيلي مايكل بن آرى قوله: إن اتفاقيات أوسلو ماتت ولن نسمح بتأسيس دولة للعدو داخل إسرائيل وتحت عيوننا.*

*وقال مائير بريتلر، أحد قادة التيار اليميني الإسرائيلي المتطرف: لقد رفعنا أعلام إسرائيل هنا في أريحا لنجدد وجودنا في أريحا، وسنبقى في هذه المدينة لأطول فترة ممكنة.*

----------

